# GE Washing Machine Died



## UnicornSpirit (May 22, 2011)

I have a GE washer model WBB4500G0WW I put 2 comforters in there thinking it wouldn't over load it when I came back the washer was off and filled with water and the dispenser was filled with liquid fabric softner. I took the comforters out tried to drain the washer and nothing. 
I tried everything I checked the breaker I checked the outlet. The outlet has power but when I plug the washer in it doesn't recieve power there are no lights lighting on the control panel. I changed the line filter thinking maybe that was the problem but still nothing. I have tried everything even the reset codes they talk about leaving it unplugged plugging it back in lifting the lid up and down 6 times nothing has worked for me. I took all the water out of the washer by hand. Please help.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmmm.

The only time I've had the tub full of water, the sensor that ensures that the door is closed was broken. But it sounds like you have no power?

Are there usually lights on the front of the machine?


----------



## UnicornSpirit (May 22, 2011)

Yes there are lights on the front panel of the Machine to indicate the diffrent cycles. The lights are currently not working


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

control board WH12X10404 . retail $102.00


----------



## UnicornSpirit (May 22, 2011)

Do you know what would have caused that to quit working? And if I install a new one is there any chance it could short out too?


----------



## UnicornSpirit (May 22, 2011)

Well I bought the control board installed it and still nothing happens. Could it be the motor?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

the pump would still run. did you change over the model select plug that was on your old control??


----------



## Kevster (May 1, 2011)

Sorry that you got bad advice and changed the expensive control board (Everybody always assumes it is the board.) There is a tiny in line fuse in the wiring harness between the motor and the control panel.

If you remove the front panel the wires are taped together running up the right hand side if you are facing the front of the machine. This is more of a fusable link rather than a fuse and is wrapped in black tape. You can change out the fuse for a few bucks.

Good luck.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

The pump will still run-fuse is only for mtr/inverter


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Kevster said:


> Sorry that you got bad advice and changed the expensive control board (Everybody always assumes it is the board.) There is a tiny in line fuse in the wiring harness between the motor and the control panel.
> 
> If you remove the front panel the wires are taped together running up the right hand side if you are facing the front of the machine. This is more of a fusable link rather than a fuse and is wrapped in black tape. You can change out the fuse for a few bucks.
> 
> Good luck.


 like Jacques said that fuse will not prevent the pump from running. 
replacing that fuse will get you no where in this situation.


----------



## UnicornSpirit (May 22, 2011)

Ok so I got a new contol board, new line filter, and a new motor/inverter. Still no luck. We are now looking at the fuse.


----------



## UnicornSpirit (May 22, 2011)

Ok we now replaced the fuse. Still no luck.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no lights on control panel? do you have a voltmeter?


----------



## UnicornSpirit (May 22, 2011)

My husband burned it out.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

thats to bad, get a new one and we'll troubleshoot this thing for you. After all the time and money you have into it you can't stop now:no:


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

This lady is going to shoot one of you if this turns to be an open power cord..


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL, yeah I was thinking the same thing this afternoon. But to be fair the only suggestion was to change the board , if they would have asked how to troubleshoot the motor I could have told them since it has its own self diagnostics on the inverter, and we did try to tell them that the fuse had nothing to do with it. I think you can buy this machine new for $499, and they probably have over $400 in repair parts trying to fix this themselves.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

"Hon, I did check the outlet" [i think?]-He'll never tell us the outcome.


----------



## UnicornSpirit (May 22, 2011)

Well just to let you all know I bought my parts brand new at low prices so I'm not worried about the money I spent I can always use the parts later if needed. My problem now is the control board, I found out my machine needs a code put in to operate it. Some how by turning the dials and holding the start button or something what ever it is. It needs to be programmed.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Check post #7


----------



## UnicornSpirit (May 22, 2011)

So I tested the electric cord with a voltage meter and found that one side did not work. Upon examination I found that one side had been chewed by a mouse. So I replaced it with a new cord. Plugged it in the lights on the control panel were flashing. I did some research and found I had to take a module off the old control board and put it on the new one this piece has a looped yellow wire on it. Plugged it in after that and all is working fine. I have the happy ending I was looking for.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad to see that you got it going. There is a sense of satisfaction when you fix it yourself.


----------

